# Spider Sound?



## Tipster3000

I'm not sure if this goes under music or props...perhaps we need a sound effects section? Perhaps there is one and I didn't see it. Anyway, I am having a very hard time finding any kind of spider sounds what-so-ever. I (will) have a big spider area set up which the guests have to navigate through and it would be awesome if I could have the chittering sounds of spiders all around them. Only problem is I can't find sounds like this anywhere. Anyone have any suggestions/ideas? I know I can't be the first prop maker to need a spider sound.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Hmmmm....
That IS a difficult one, Tipster. Maybe the sounds of little feet scurrying? Maybe the little voice from the original Fly movie saying "Help me...help me, please!" I'll have to think on this a bit more for ya...


----------



## Halloweiner

Wow that an intersting request. Do spiders even make a sound?


----------



## Tipster3000

Haha, no they don't make sounds. Thats the thing, where to find spider sounds if they don't make any. I've done searches of everything I can think of and still nothing.


----------



## CatMean

What might work would be insect crawling sounds or better yet, cicada or rat sounds. Kind of like a chirping sound, a little high pitched. Most of the haunted houses I've toured use either cicada sounds (very common to find) or rat noises.


----------



## grapegrl

Cat - Good call on the cicada sound. I was thinking the same thing after listening to them outside this evening. 
Tipster - Here is a site with several sound files for different types of cicadas (in case you're interested): cicada sounds People who are not accustomed to the sound cicadas make tend to find it unsettling--I can only imagine the effect you could create with these sounds combined with a creepy spider theme!


----------



## Halloweiner

Yes. I found a lot of ciccada sound files while looking for spider sounds. And I'm sure rat sounds are abundant on the web as well.

Here's one of the sites where I found ciccada sounds:

http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll

Here's another good one:

http://www.f7sound.com/snd.htm


----------



## Tipster3000

Thanks a lot, you guys are the best. I spent over 2 hours looking for spider sounds!! Can't thank you enough.

EDIT: After about an hour of sound mixing and such I have prepared this sound to go in the area. It's hosted at my student webpage at http://students.fccj.edu/~tippm1/ It is a mix of two different cicada sounds combined with bat sqeaking sounds. I think it provides just enough ambient noise to make people uneasy in the area. The best part is the giant spider that flys down at them at the end! Hehehe.

On the page under the link, there is white text that you can't see. PLEASE read it AFTER you listen to the sound file. Thanks, and PM me with the answer if you would. Once again thanks for the ideas.


----------



## jcarpenter2

was suppose to PM not post


----------



## Tipster3000

One last thing, yeah you guys are free to use it if you want to. I have no issue with that at all, and theres no bandwidth cap on my student webpage so download away. Thanks for the PM's too.


----------



## Tipster3000

Hmmm......just incase anyone cares the URL has changed for the sound page...and since I can't edit my posts for some strange reason I have to add it here. I hate to post so many times in my own topic though. 
http://students.fccj.edu/~tippm1/sound.html


----------



## grapegrl

Great job on the sound, Tipster!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

SPIDER SOUNDS. I too had this problem until I came up w/ this solution. Stick a microphone close to a bowl of Rice Krispies right after you've added the milk. The multi-level crackling sound works for all sorts of things...spiders, bugs and even roasting flesh. Download the free audio program Audacity and you can easily raise and lower the pitch, speed it up, slow it down, add layers, etc.


----------



## Dark lord

I have a couple of files (mp3's) that are from other members here that are good.
1 is kinda spider creatures in a cave sound & the other is a spider "attacking" sound.
They are the best/closest to use for spiders.Tipster,I like that one you did, if anyone wants them,
pm me your email & i will send you the files.I am in the middle of putting SFX stuff on a download site,
hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## meltdown211

Well here is my addition..not really a spider "sound" but what I think of when I see spiders...plucking violins...fast, many of them. Try this sound... pretty wierd...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Spider Madness.mp3


----------



## Jottle

Back from the dead! Can anyone link me to some spider mp3's? I need to have a loop going for my spider bathroom scene.


----------



## LGex

Hey Jottle, I'm not sure if you are still around. I'm doing a spider theme and am running into the same problem finding sound effects. Do you by any chance have another link? This one no longer works. Have a good day!


----------



## Jottle

LGex said:


> Hey Jottle, I'm not sure if you are still around. I'm doing a spider theme and am running into the same problem finding sound effects. Do you by any chance have another link? This one no longer works. Have a good day!


I never got additional links unfortunately. I also have no idea how to access my message on the new forum layout, but I think I just googled around for spider sounds years ago. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## LGex

Thanks for the response. Starting from scratch can take so much longer than anticipated But I love playing with Audacity, so here I go down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Yodlei

I just bought this from Big Lots (Meijer also has it) but maybe you can play the YouTube video & tape the sound somehow??





Think there was a similar sound from an old black & white Godzilla type movie that had spiders involved. The name escapes me.


----------



## LGex

Yodlei said:


> I just bought this from Big Lots (Meijer also has it) but maybe you can play the YouTube video & tape the sound somehow??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think there was a similar sound from an old black & white Godzilla type movie that had spiders involved. The name escapes me.


I love that thing! The crawling is perfect. I'll try searching the movie. 
Thanks


----------



## Matthew Zeller

freesound.org is a great and free resource for sound f/x files of all kinds

Some of the works have limitations about their use—but for a Halloween haunted house you can use whatever if it's not a for-profit-gig.

"spider" returned 74 results and this one was pretty good on the first page





Spider_Foley_01.wav by dheming


Freesound: collaborative database of creative-commons licensed sound for musicians and sound lovers. Have you freed your sound today?




freesound.org


----------



## Matthew Zeller

A related note:





107 Million Spiders Found in 4-Acre Nest at Baltimore Wastewater Plant


Employees of the Baltimore Wastewater Treatment Plant found four acres covered with spider webs, housing an estimated 107 million spiders.




inhabitat.com


----------



## Dark lord

LGex said:


> Thanks for the response. Starting from scratch can take so much longer than anticipated But I love playing with Audacity, so here I go down the rabbit hole...


PM-ed you with a link for spider SFX I have, hope it helps. Audacity is great & I use it the most for my stuff.
DL


----------



## LGex

Matthew Zeller said:


> A related note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 107 Million Spiders Found in 4-Acre Nest at Baltimore Wastewater Plant
> 
> 
> Employees of the Baltimore Wastewater Treatment Plant found four acres covered with spider webs, housing an estimated 107 million spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inhabitat.com


Good Lord! That is truly my nightmare!


----------

